# Harmon deer scents



## duckbill (Jan 6, 2005)

I would like to give two thumbs up to Harmon cover scents.  I tried their "Persimmon" cover scent and attractant this year and was very impressed.  On one occasion, the wind shifted on me as soon as I got in my stand.  I sprayed my stand and a couple of branches.  Twenty minutes later three does came in straight downwind with noses high in the air.  They came to with in 20' of my stand and acted like I was the Pied Piper.  On two other occasions, deer approached me from downwind while using this product.  I had a tough time with swirling winds this year.  This cover spray took care of that problem.  
Here is the website.  They are also sold all over Georgia.

http://www.harmondeerscents.com/


----------



## willbuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I use their products as well and have good succes with it.  I do like the mist spray bottles.  I like to put a hand warmer around the bottle of triple heat and spray it - you can see the mist lift in the air from the warmth.   - Good stuff.


----------



## goldentrout (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree 110%.  I have had several deer come in with their nose into the wind.


----------



## sweatequity (Jan 6, 2005)

*doe pee*

I think scott is the one that got me using harmons.  I have had several deer come in while using it.  I spray it on the bottom of my feet when I get about 100 yards from the stand.  I had a spike the other day follow my scent trail right to the tree.  Had several other good reactions to it.


----------



## BACK STRAP (Jan 7, 2005)

*Harmons*

I have used the stuff for several years and had good luck. Here is two deer I killed with Harmons deer sent. I also had the stuff out in Illinois when I killed my 9 point he was following a doe but he stopped for the shot when he came to the doe pee in the film canister.I will have to post the pictures of that deer monday.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll add that back a couple of years ago they were asked to donate prizes in an effort to help out a very ill young man, near and dear to all of us, and they came through in a big way!

They donated about 20-30 bottles of various scents, decals and some other stuff!

Very generous in our cause.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 7, 2005)

*That's all I use*

Have been using the Persimmion and Earth cover scents as well as The triple Heat


----------

